# NEW DANKUNG SHOOTER



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Back in early March, T22T posted about an intriguing ergo slingshot with grooves in the top of the forks to help prevent the tubes from walking. He had received it as a gift but at first, no one knew where to get it. Turns out, Dankung sells it for $35 so I ordered one.*

*It arrived yesterday and the first thing I noticed was how small it is once it's in my hand; the website pictures made it appear larger but that's okay, I prefer smaller frames. The new style of fork sleeves are comfortable and grippy, but the best feature for me is the sigmoidal shape - I like most any ergonomic frame.*

*I dressed it with 2040 singles and set out to punish the usual telephone poles on my late night walks. After a few misses, I started to consistently nail the poles at distance in the semi-darkness. I'd forgotten how fast and easy 2040 can be, as I've been using something else for too long.*

*So, I can't fault this, I'm glad I bought it. For a production frame, it's quite decent - comfortable to hold, the grooves hold the tubes in place very well, and the modest price is doable.*

*One thing I've noticed about the new DK website - they used to state 'about 13 days to the US' for a shipping time, but now they make no mention of it. This shooter took 22 days to reach my mailbox (almost a full lunar cycle, lol) but so far none of my orders have been lost - remarkable considering the distance traveled. *

*Happy shootin'.*


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice shooter. Enjoy it!

Be well,
SF


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

can we get an image to the top of the fork where the grooves are placed ?

been thinkin of taken my dankungs to a grinder to channel a groove in them .

"May your aim be true".

Joe.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Is it possible to get a pic of the top of the fork where the grooves are placed ?

been thinkin bout takein my dankungs to a grinder and dress em up with grooves.

I see you have the tubes on the fork cuff mounted how are they holding up to the

stretch stress ?

"May your aim be true"

Joe.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks pretty good! Did they lay down that thick and cushy grip?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Yeah, that's their wrap, it feels firm but I'm wondering if the whole frame is polished should it wear out or if I want to do without it ... prolly not. Forgot to mention how pocketable this shooter is.*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice sling buddy, you do the same thing I do now with all my Dankung's, set them up with single tubes with the pulling tube on top making the sling a OTT shooter. I like the way it feels and I don't end up with a bunch of spaghetti ;- )

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooter my friend,,enjoy thanks for sharing~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

wll said:


> Nice sling buddy, you do the same thing I do now with all my Dankung's, set them up with single tubes with the pulling tube on top making the sling a OTT shooter. I like the way it feels and I don't end up with a bunch of spaghetti ;- )
> 
> wll


*Yup, and the grooves locate the single tube in the same place for each shot ... helps with consistency.*


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

the one i have doesn't have grooves but the hoops/rings/band attachments (whatever they're called.) are slightly twisted making the band (tube) under tension, move to the outside edge. and is stable.


----------

